# Should i let my untamed cockatiel out of the cage?



## Stefan97

I have my cockatiel for 2 months. When i sit near him he comes to me to the side of the cage i am and takes millet from my hand (if i present it near him he will eat it, he's just lazy and won't jump to the other perch to eat it).

And i started target training him 2 days ago and it works great with him. 

He also doesn't have his wings clipped so he is able to fly. 

So should i let the door open for him to come out? My room is protected and doesn't have anything that can hurt him.


----------



## roxy culver

As long as you have ample time to catch him and put him back. That's normally the hardest part, is getting them back in the cage.


----------



## vampiric_conure

What Roxy Culver said  

I generally let my untamed birds out, but they take a while to capture. I towel my guys at night after a 2 hour play period. Because bed time is at a certain time, they will sometimes put themselves to bed


----------



## Stefan97

vampiric_conure said:


> What Roxy Culver said
> 
> I generally let my untamed birds out, but they take a while to capture. I towel my guys at night after a 2 hour play period. Because bed time is at a certain time, they will sometimes put themselves to bed


Wouldn't trying to catch him with the blanket make him lose trust on me? Cause that way he can see me as a predator. 

Since he's comfortable with me and knows the target stick, i can maybe teach him to step on my hand outside his cage.


----------



## vampiric_conure

Stefan97 said:


> Wouldn't trying to catch him with the blanket make him lose trust on me? Cause that way he can see me as a predator.
> 
> Since he's comfortable with me and knows the target stick, i can maybe teach him to step on my hand outside his cage.


Yeah...blanketing isn't the best idea in your case. The target stick is a really good idea and lets you both work on bonding


----------



## kr90au

if you have to "catch" your bird, you have ZERO bond with them. Only let him out if you a prepared to wait for him to perch on your hand to be returned to the cage. Anything else is just going backwards.


----------

